# WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF



## natreles (Jan 20, 2003)

hey guys i got a 98 1.8tqm a4 and i was driving my car and i had to perform an emergency stop from 130, i'm stock except for springs, also the reason is i bought new rotors and mintex reds for all 4 corners. brakes are broken in and mintex pads squeek like crazy and very **** braking. got about 700 miles on brakes. anyways, i hit the brakes gently at first and slowly applied more and more pressure, ABS pump didnt turn on, i let go of brakes and then re applied them at like 90 with same motion and *car barely wanted to stop very bad braking* . After that i stopped, they were smoking and it reeked of brakes. I think Stock Pads are better than Mintex. tell me other pads which actually GRIP and dont ***** out in the middle of braking. thank u


----------



## Praetorian1 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (natreles)*

Sounds like you overheated the brakes (not surprising with stock rotors from 130). Red Box aren't race pads. As for the ABS pump, that sounds kind of fishy. Did you put anything on the pad backing plates to quiet them down? My mintex seem to work just fine, of course I've only had them about a week.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (natreles)*

If you're making emergency stops from *130 mph* you should really be upgrading your brakes, not just the pads. You may want to get some different brake fluid as well. 130 mph in Jersey.....where is that possible, w/out driving like an ass?


----------



## natreles (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (6cylVWguy)*

it was in rockland county
ON route 59 i was on my way to movies in palisades mall, there is a really nice streatch of road there


----------



## p_ferlow (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (natreles)*

Did you use new rotors or grind the old ones before putting new pads on?
Sounds a bit odd. But 130 is damn moving, you should be doing that on the Autobahn, not where you are. OE brake parts at those speeds will all feel like crap. Upgrade to Brembo stuff or something if you want to go like a nut.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (p_ferlow)*

i never liked those pads myself. my Ferodo 2500 are MASSIVELY better than anything else i've tried. not too dirty, not too hard on the rotors, don't fade on the track and do not need a bunch of heat to work each day. what have i tried:
Mintex Red
Mintex Ctech
Hawk HPS
Hawk HPplus
Lucas
EBC green


----------



## Geijn (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (M this 1!)*

did it rain?


----------



## pjetta_A2 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (natreles)*

130 huh ? Maybe you should talk this over with your insurance agent and a couple of NJ state Troopers. In Virginia that's about 6 months of jail time.


----------



## sicks (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (pjetta_A2)*

i've done panic stops at around 90-100 in my a2... and it feels like i just hit a brick wall it stops so hard... ferodo ds2000/10.1 discs.


----------



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (sicks)*

one word willwood.... 
ps 130 what are you 2 fast and 2 furious


----------



## bxr140 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (natreles)*

the mintex redbox folklore strikes again. 
seriously dude, where did you get the idea that redbox are actually better than stock pads?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Some resellers hype them up a bit.....some calling them "performance pads"....
Mintex claims the reds to be OEM comparable


----------



## natreles (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (natreles)*

eventually i will upgrade to a8 or s4 brakes as in piston, caliper, etc...,
i dont believe in after market big brake kits. i think they are pointless and only good for track which i'm not really into yet.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (natreles)*

If you're driving like an idiot (and you are, doing 130 on any public roads), Mintex are the last thing you want. First thing, get your head checked and stop driving so damn fast. Second, upgrade your pads to Hawks or something like that. A stop from 130 is going to FRY those crappy pads, but likely boil your brake fluid and give you some of that nice fade you experienced. 
Seriously, for someone who thinks they're Mario Andretti, one would think you'd do a bit more research on performance parts.










_Modified by dcomiskey at 7:44 AM 7-8-2003_


----------



## Bora18t (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (M this 1!)*

Where do you purchase the Ferodo 2500's? So, those are a good street, spirited driving pad?


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (Bora18t)*

i recommend Hawk HPS. Im running thaton the front of my Corrado along with a DE brake upgrade, so im using OEM Brembo rotors ( _read_ just vented, not drilled or slotted). I have yet to get up to 103 (key word: yet







) but from 90-100 they stop very well.
Im also running SS lines and ATE super Blue fluid.
I still have to complete my rear brakes, which still have my previous 8kmile old EBC rotors/Greenstuff upgrade. The EBCs all around worked well, but nothing compared to 11.3" rotors w/ Hawk pads. Plus, Greenstuff creates dust like theres no tomorrow, contrary to thier advertisements.
Hawk works for me.


----------



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (natreles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natreles* »_eventually i will upgrade to a8 or s4 brakes as in piston, caliper, etc...,
i dont believe in after market big brake kits. i think they are pointless and only good for track which i'm not really into yet.

first of all aftermarket big brakes are what you Need , listen if you are gonna drive lke a nut then this should be your only option . as far a track use vs. daily use , me and some freinds use willwoods on different cars (eg mk2 golf, Mk 3 Jetta, corrado , b5 passat some for over 2+ years ) i could drive with the brake on and get NO Fade Just Grip and stop and i shave almost 30 ft off of my 60-0 times 
reason# 2 stock carier /rotor/ caliper is like 27lbs with 10.1 inch rotors(mk 3) with the willwood kit from rpi is only about 12lbs and 11 inch rotors all this means is less unsprung weight and beter swept area ...thus beter steering input beter accelerateion and hella good braking 
stick that in your pipe and smoke it


----------



## bxr140 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (BlkVentoTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlkVentoTurbo* »_ stock carier /rotor/ caliper is like 27lbs with 10.1 inch rotors(mk 3) with the willwood kit from rpi is only about 12lbs and 11 inch rotors

while i certainly am all about less unsprung weight, i want to make sure i'm reading this correctly...you're saying the caliper/carrier/rotor from the A3 is 27 pounds, and the caliper/adapter/rotor of the wilwood kit from RPI is 12 pounds? i know the willwoods are light (like 4#, right?) but does that kit use a 2 piece rotor or something? 12 pounds is awful light. i think a stock 11" rotor comes in around there, perhaps even a few pounds more. 
to the original poster, i'm a bit confused...you don't believe in aftermarket big brake kits, but you want to upgrade to S4 brakes??? now, we all know i'm not a big fan of aftermarket kits purchased for the wrong reasons (we won't get into that right now) but if you're going with brakes that didn't come from the factory, aftermarket is the way to go...thats the only way you're going to get lighter.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (bxr140)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bxr140* »_
to the original poster, i'm a bit confused...you don't believe in aftermarket big brake kits, but you want to upgrade to S4 brakes??? now, we all know i'm not a big fan of aftermarket kits purchased for the wrong reasons (we won't get into that right now) but if you're going with brakes that didn't come from the factory, aftermarket is the way to go...thats the only way you're going to get lighter. 

Sadly, his statement goes to show you just how completely clueless he is about anything he's doing. He's willing to drive 130 MPH in a heavy traffic area (I know exactly where he's talking about), yet he says he doesn't need better brakes. Figure that one out if you can. I certainly can't. He should lose his car and by a 10-spd bicycle.


----------



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (bxr140)*

the willwoods are 2 pounds each and the cairers are about 2lbs(6063 billet aluminim) the rotors are one piece (g60drilled and sloted)the calipers are 4 piston units with dual bleeders and kick butt i'll try to get picts up tomorow as for the weight i could be off but not by much i think rpi claims its a 27lb loss for both sides and what is realy cool is under hard braking the car stops before the speedo !!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BlkVentoTurbo at 3:25 AM 7-9-2003_


----------



## natreles (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (natreles)*

i would greately appreciate if everyone would stop attacking me and stop pretending like they never done anything stupid before.
thank u.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (natreles)*

I'm not attacking you. Everyone's done something stupid in their car one time or another. But never in my 16 years of driving have I ever gone 130 mph. And on a public road, I wouldn't even consider it (you'd go to jail and lose your lic if you got caught, at best). You've managed to do it at the wise old age of 19. You have no experience as a driver, bro. 
I am a good driver, and I take as many lessons by going to track days - when I can afford them. Even with that knowledge, I don't go 130. And especially *not* in the tri-state area. 
What I'm pointing out to you is that you have demonstrated that you clearly do not know what you're talking about when it comes to cars, and even worse, you are a proven danger on the road. Therefore, the LAST thing you should be doing on a public road is exceeding the speed limt by, oh, 80+ mph. If you knew what was going on, you'd have bought better brakes. You would have known WHY your "upgrade" failed. You would understand what's needed to CONTROL a car at excessive speeds. On top of that, you might want to start using your head for once. Next time, you or someone else might not be lucky enough to talk about it the next day. I know I'd certainly have no sympathy whatsoever if you killed yourself doing what you did. The problem comes when you affect someone else's life. 
So, you can whine about being attacked, but you brought it on yourself by telling the rest of the world what a stupid thing you willingly did. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif










_Modified by dcomiskey at 11:51 PM 7-8-2003_


----------



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (dcomiskey)*

i have to agree , after team o'neil rally course and scca schools its about skill and control as well as knolwdge at 19 you feel invinceable and feel probley that you as good as micheal schumacher but you are NOT remember driving is a privliage not a right i have a friend who is a parapeligic now cause he was driving stupid and trust me you don't want that just think before you act and go take so driving lessons from scca or other vendors and leard to drive don't give the rest of us tunners a bad image - don't be powered by hond-duh


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: WOW! I GOT RIPPED OFF (natreles)*

Mintex Red Box pads are not much better than stock as far as absolute grip is concerned..people buy them mainly to get rid of brake dust on wheels.
Get some Ferodo DS-2000s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

